# Wonders of Krack Kote



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

This window sill was repaired using Krack Kote also known as Pro Kote.
It's designed to stay flexible and is used in conjunction with a wide nylon mesh tape. I've come back on repairs like this after five years to find they are still looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, never heard of it. couldn't you have just put a skin on it?

that is impressive, have you used that stuff often? curious how ling it holds up.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Where do you find this product? Did you use any kind of filler on the larger cracks?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this the only app you have used it on. Would really like more info.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.tkocoatings.com
I'm going to e-mail them now to see if I can become a dealer. Looks like a nice product.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys, I have used the product now for close to 20 years. In historic Winchester there are a lot of homes with plaster walls. It's designed to repair cracks in plaster but I use it as you can see on wide wooden sills that have cracked. Unfortunately the company seems to be in a state of flux...last time I checked their website was down.... When I called I got a recording saying they were moving their facilities.....I rely on that product and hope they get back up and running. The product as far as I know is also known as Pro Kote now.....they also make an exterior product called Tuff Kote.....if you hear of anyone that can get this stuff please let me know....I don't have cause to use it very often but it works very well for it's intended use...:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> Guys, I have used the product now for close to 20 years. In historic Winchester there are a lot of homes with plaster walls. It's designed to repair cracks in plaster but I use it as you can see on wide wooden sills that have cracked. Unfortunately the company seems to be in a state of flux...last time I checked their website was down.... When I called I got a recording saying they were moving their facilities.....I rely on that product and hope they get back up and running. The product as far as I know is also known as Pro Kote now.....they also make an exterior product called Tuff Kote.....if you hear of anyone that can get this stuff please let me know....I don't have cause to use it very often but it works very well for it's intended use...:thumbsup:


http://www.tkocoatings.com/store/store.htm


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm really interested in this. I use the MH ready Patch for exteriors but havent found anything that will not eventually crack within 2-3 years. I sell my exteriors with offering a "seamless" look (which also helps in countering the wrapping idea). I scrape out the joint, caulk with an elastomeric, and skim with the MH ready patch.

I will probably order a gallon to try. Do you have to use their mesh or would a simple drywall mesh tape work? Do you order online or is there a chain that carries it?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it easy to work with? easy to sand? just from looks like it better than Bondo.


----------



## BridgeWalker (Jun 10, 2015)

Working on my son's house and have been a Pro-Kote user over 30 years but it's no longer available. Does anyone know of a suitable substitute and not Nuwall


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

*krack kote pro kote*

I have since given up on trying to locate the krack kote or pro kote products.
It seems they are no longer making the product...


----------



## Abatron (Nov 23, 2015)

Krack Kote is once again available. Pint kits are available here:
http://www.amazon.com/Krack-Kote-Ac...TF8&qid=1448317778&sr=8-1&keywords=Krack+Kote

Call Abatron for larger quantities. (800-445-1754)


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Abatron,

Can I also get the mesh in rolls of 75' or more?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wood this be a good fit for exterior wood?


----------

